# Galaxy SII: Norten Mobile Security entfernen???



## mmayr (28. April 2012)

Hi!

Hab hier ein Galaxy SII im Einsatz. Ist ein Gerät von T-Mobile Austria!
Es war die Norton Suite T-Mobile Edition vorinstalliert. Da die Testphase nun abgelaufen ist, würde ich diese App gerne deinstallieren. Gibt ja Gratis-Alternativen zum Downloaden. 
Leider lässt sich die Software nicht deinstallieren, lediglich deaktivieren. Trotz Deaktivierung blockiert sie aber das Installieren anderer Sicherheitssoftware! 

Bekommt man die App irgendwie weg, oder ist das wieder mal eine Gängelung von T-Mobile? Immerhin verlangen die 2€ pro Monat dafür! Mir scheints so, dass die den Endkunden zwingen wollen, deren kostenpflichtige Software zu verwenden. Denen ist echt jedes Mittel recht, um ein paar Euro rauszuquetschen!

Unter "installierte Anwendungen" wird die App nicht angezeigt. Lediglich unter "alle Anwendungen" kann man einen Stopp erzwingen, oder eben die Deaktivierung durchführen!

Softwareversion: Android 4.0 (ist das Neueste, oder) über Kies installiert!

Hab keine Erfahrung mit Aufspielen ungebrandeter Firmware!

Danke für eure Mühen!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## Yellowant (28. April 2012)

In der Regel sollte sich jede App über den Taskmanager deinstallieren lassen, außer wie du vermutest von Betreiber fest "getackerte" Apps. Du kannst dein Handy entbranden (SuperUser Rechte erlangen), dadurch verlierst du aber die Garantie. Wie entbranden funktioniert ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Odin laden passende Firmware suchen und Go. Ließ dich vorher aber bitte kurz ein, kannst auch gut was falsch machen. 

Link für Flashen via Odin
[Anleitung] mit Odin das S2 flashen FW/ROM - Android-Hilfe.de

Odin Download: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Odin3_12992520.html

Speedmod Kernel für ICS http://www.android-hilfe.de/kernel-...ernel-23-04-12-speedmod-sgs2-ics-k3-15-a.html (Alle Kernels stecken aber noch in den Kinderschuhen da für ICS noch nicht im vollem Umfang programmiert werden kann)


Ich empfehl dir mal einen Speedmod Kernel auf dein S2 zu flaschen hast Superuser Rechte und runder läuft der auch noch. 

Aber bitte vorher einlesen in die Thematik, sonst hast bald ein Brick in der Hand.

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## Combi (28. April 2012)

habs so gemacht:
passenden mod-kernel besorgen
odin starten,kernel-pda auswählen
handy im downloadmodus anschalten
kernel flashen
dann titanium backup pro runterladen,damit kannst du jedes installierte programm löschen
hab alle samsung-proggis deinst. und die base-sachen,alles was ich oder das system nicht braucht...

aber les dir echt gut die anleitung durch..is zwar einfach,aber darfst keinen fehler machen..


----------



## mmayr (28. April 2012)

Danke euch beiden!
Ich geh eher am Montag in den Shop und schreie den Verkäufer an! ^^
Frechheit, was T-Mobile da liefert!


----------



## Yellowant (28. April 2012)

Ist zwar auch ne möglichkeit führt aber zu keinem Ergebniss 
Würde eher zu einer Hate-Mail an T-Mobile Austria raten, musst zumindest nicht mal vor die Tür und bringt das gleiche - Nix

Ließ dich in das Thema ein, dein SG2 kann wirklich tolle Sachen wenn du erstmal SuperUser Rechte hast.

P.S. um die Garantie wieder herzustellen, musst du dir nur nen JIG kaufen und damit alles wieder auf Orginal Firmware zurückpatchen.


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2012)

gibts da schon was neues?


----------



## mmayr (3. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Der Verkäufer meinte, das sei von T-Mobile beabsichtigt, weil Norton nach eingehender Prüfung die beste Software sei! Deinstallieren sei nicht möglich, nur das aufspielen einer unbrandet  Software würde mich davon befreien. Die bedeute jedoch Garantieverlust! 

ShiceVerein!


----------

